# Cool!?



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

I can't believe how cool it is today seeing it's the middle of July. 28deg in the shade with a nice breeze.

What's it like where you are???


----------



## lakelander (Mar 31, 2009)

Chica said:


> I can't believe how cool it is today seeing it's the middle of July. 28deg in the shade with a nice breeze.
> 
> What's it like where you are???


+29C here and also a cool breeze. Nice change from the weekend when it was oppressive here.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

same here, quite cloudy too, really pleaseant. 

jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

It's a bit like this

:flame:

And I must admit, it's cool for July.

To tell the truth there is a little breeze at the moment so it's bearable


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

High 30's.....thunder....and a sandstorm!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

XTreme said:


> High 30's.....thunder....and a sandstorm!


Blimey!!!! Not a place for whimps. :nono:


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Aye, mid thirties here and over forty forecast in the next couple of days. Thunderstorms promised but they'll probably skirt round us again like most of the others....... which is a shame 


Doggy


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> Aye, mid thirties here and over forty forecast in the next couple of days. Thunderstorms promised but they'll probably skirt round us again like most of the others....... which is a shame
> 
> 
> Doggy


Would be nice if you could get lighting piccies over the mountains owdoggy :target:


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Chica said:


> Would be nice if you could get lighting piccies over the mountains owdoggy :target:


Believe me I've tried but this is the nearest I've got....... must try harder........




























.......... and get the tv aerial out of shot

Doggy


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Very difficult isn't it!!! I've tried without success. It's a bit stuffy here now so maybe we'll have a storm tonight too. Yippeeeee!!:clap2:


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Had a storm last night. Neurotic dog of mine decided to keep me awake all night long. (Again, she jumped in the bath, then decided to come into our room and spent the night in the ensuite - curled up in the shower tray (??!) and was only happy with a lamp on and the radio playing. Hence very tired today! Now it's very muggy here and has been raining all day. Don't care though - having a great time with our guest, eating too much and enjoying a drink or three!!!

xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> Had a storm last night. Neurotic dog of mine decided to keep me awake all night long. (Again, she jumped in the bath, then decided to come into our room and spent the night in the ensuite - curled up in the shower tray (??!) and was only happy with a lamp on and the radio playing. Hence very tired today! Now it's very muggy here and has been raining all day. Don't care though - having a great time with our guest, eating too much and enjoying a drink or three!!!
> 
> xxx


Glad you´re having fun hun, wish we could have some of your rain!!!!:clap2:

Jo xx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Still raining cats and dogs here....and the thunder has just started yet again, so expecting another sleepless night with my neurotic Golden Retriever! Apparently got a great weather front coming tomorrow with *gasp* a 10 degree temperature increase. Looks like the frozen North is finally defrosting!!

Tally.xx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Still raining cats and dogs here....and the thunder has just started yet again,
> Tally.xx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

It's an amazing 26deg on our balcony right now. No sign of the sun. A nice relief!!:clap2::clap2:


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Chica said:


> It's an amazing 26deg on our balcony right now. No sign of the sun. A nice relief!!:clap2::clap2:


36 and rising in the shade and very humid!

No chance of getting the bike out in this.

Having said that, I've been stuck at the PC for three days constant as we're building a site for a mental health counsellor in Spain!

New one on me....why can't people just be Estate Agents like in the good old days?


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Your counsellor will have plenty of ex-estate agents to work with. 

"How to accept guilt", "Coming to terms with guilt", " When your lies, turn into nightmares", "How to open your mouth without lying" "How to walk past wasteland without saying, 'This will be a championship golf course", "How to walk past a house without saying, 'This house benefits from four south-facing aspects, a view of the Taj Mahal' etc" ... plenty of topics to choose from.


----------

